# Dipole antenna?



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if a dipole antenna for a ham radio can be effectively mounted in the attic of a house with a metal roof? I would assume it would work but have serious losses, ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I suspect your going to see a serious degradation of signal, if it works at all (and I highly suspect that it won't).


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

what's the reason for mounting inside the attic? OpSec?

Either from prying eyes or even HOA, you could consider one of these: http://www.ventenna.com/


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Dakine said:


> what's the reason for mounting inside the attic? OpSec?
> 
> Either from prying eyes or even HOA, you could consider one of these: http://www.ventenna.com/


It can be convenient. You get some elevation with less worry of lightning, and it's pretty easy to drop the line down to a room below (that's what I did).

The issue isn't that the antenna's in the attic, but that the roof is metal. No idea on that...I might suggest hanging it up outside instead.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dakine said:


> what's the reason for mounting inside the attic? OpSec?
> 
> Either from prying eyes or even HOA, you could consider one of these: http://www.ventenna.com/


The purpose is more along the lines that BKT stated, convenience and lightning protection, I have no HOA and prying eyes are trespassing eyes, appeasing my wife is a big one though she doesn't like the idea of "unsightly" antennas. The vent pipes looked cool but I don't have visible vents. I can do anything finances allow as far as towers but finances are very restrictive and the house is already up 30', but I would fear the metal roof.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

bkt said:


> It can be convenient. You get some elevation with less worry of lightning, and it's pretty easy to drop the line down to a room below (that's what I did).
> 
> The issue isn't that the antenna's in the attic, but that the roof is metal. No idea on that...I might suggest hanging it up outside instead.


Your thoughts were pretty much mine, the metal roof seems to promote an exterior mount, it sure would be convenient to have it in the attic!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Your thoughts were pretty much mine, the metal roof seems to promote an exterior mount, it sure would be convenient to have it in the attic!


Well, you can always try it in the attic and see how it performs. If the roof is interfering, hanging it up outside either at the peak of the roof or to a tree might be the way to go, particularly if you want to avoid antenna masts on or near the house.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trying it wouldn't be too bad, I hate doing things twice but either I could go completely temporary or I'd do the hard part, going through the all under the Sheetrock so I could hook on to go outside if need be, thank you all for the insight.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

I meant just temporarily hanging it up there and trying your Baofeng with it. See if you can talk on some local repeaters and get some feedback on your clarity. That shouldn't take more than a few minutes.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Antenna in the attic, the metal roof is going to kill your signal.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

No harm in tryng but when I tried an antenna in the attic it didn't work and I don't have a metal roof. I moved the antenna outside and did much better. MFJ has some window pass throughs for the feed. Ines that may help with gettng set up externally wthout drilling holes in walls.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice, I thought about a window pass through but I believe there is metal in the glass to reflect UV! Haha

Anyway I can run a line out the vent on the roof and go through a closet door that holds the compressor for the upstairs heat unit. 

I'm going to get a portable antenna for the Baofeng and a programming cable to use CHIRP then I have to figure out an antenna that will work for future radios. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I appreciate all the advice, I thought about a window pass through but I believe there is metal in the glass to reflect UV! Haha
> 
> Anyway I can run a line out the vent on the roof and go through a closet door that holds the compressor for the upstairs heat unit.
> 
> ...


If you get into this you'll find yourself with a lot of antennas.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> If you get into this you'll find yourself with a lot of antennas.


I did just realize I could run a dipole out the upstairs window out to the shed! 

Actually I did good not buying some stuff I wanted last night, but then I woke up this morning! 

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## eastofaustin (Aug 7, 2014)

Remember that a dipole radiates at 90 degrees from the antenna wire so you will not have good universal coverage with one in your attic. Who you can talk to will be determined in part by the orientation of the house. You will have very little coverage to people at either end of the antenna.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, it will be a while now before I mess with bigger antennas mostly because I got the ones I have to work fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

